# I'm excited about this upcoming release!!



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I've been really into Ravel lately. This is being released in the fall: *Ravel Complete Edition from Decca.* Sign me up! I'm going to try to be good and stick to my spending freeze so I won't buy it until February or March. UNLESS I find it for a good deal.

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Decca/4783725


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

That's an interesting selection of recordings, and excellent reporting by Presto Classical. Showing alternative recordings is a particularly nice touch. I don't know all of the performers in the offering; maybe somebody will enlighten us?


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

I have accumulated quite a few of Ravel's compositions, but this seems 'The Ultimate' boxed set. I need to take the plunge into more of his works.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

crmoorhead said:


> I have accumulated quite a few of Ravel's compositions, but this seems 'The Ultimate' boxed set. I need to take the plunge into more of his works.


You do!

Meanwhile that box set is somewhat cheaper here:
http://www.mdt.co.uk/new-releases.html?composer=66&dir=desc&order=price&releaseperiod=6288


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

thanks for the heads up Jeremy


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Sonata said:


> I've been really into Ravel lately. This is being released in the fall: *Ravel Complete Edition from Decca.* Sign me up! I'm going to try to be good and stick to my spending freeze so I won't buy it until February or March. UNLESS I find it for a good deal.
> 
> http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Decca/4783725


Perhaps there will be some of these for a nice used price now that 5+ years have passed since it's release?


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Perhaps there will be some of these for a nice used price now that 5+ years have passed since it's release?


There's a new one on ebay for £49.97 (free delivery). It's from the US so it should still be freepost for you.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ravel-Th...496535&hash=item1a414f708d:g:we8AAOSwU91aYkYP

Used, there's one for £39.61


----------

